# Difference between rider & driver for Uber Eats



## TMan19 (Feb 10, 2018)

Hi,

Does the system know the difference & therefore will not give me a job while on my scooter to deliver 5 coffees?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I don’t think it does as I have had consumers tell me that coffees delivered by bike have often lost most of their contents.

If the order ends up having drinks that you’re not confident you can deliver without mishap, I’d suggest cancelling so they can get someone in a better position to deliver them.

Be sure to include the reason for cancelling.


----------



## TMan19 (Feb 10, 2018)

Jack Malarkey said:


> I don't think it does as I have had consumers tell me that coffees delivered by bike have often lost most of their contents.
> 
> If the order ends up having drinks that you're not confident you can deliver without mishap, I'd suggest cancelling so they can get someone in a better position to deliver them.
> 
> Be sure to include the reason for cancelling.


Cheers Jack. You've been a great help


----------

